# Looking for Players for a New Group



## Nikroecyst (Mar 1, 2007)

I am looking for players to start up a new group around Silver Springs/Collage Park (md) area. You can catch me here or at www.nikroesis@hotmail.com


----------



## Nikroecyst (Mar 6, 2007)

Still looking for a few more players to start up a group.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking for a couple more players to round out the new group.


----------

